# Stephen King's It sewer drain filming location



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

Check out this video about the filming location of the sewer drain from It, more Stephen King trivia, and more horror trivia


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Awesome! Thank you for sharing this! I'm a huge Stephen King fan!  



Awesome!!


----------

